# Trivia 12/7



## luckytrim (Dec 7, 2018)

trivia 12/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Spoons have been around 1,000 years longer than  forks.

1. The word Quebec means 'Where the river narrows'. Which  river is this?
2. Which singer formed his own company, "Rising Sun records"  ?
  a. - Arlo Guthrie
  b. - Eric Burden
  c. - Neil Diamond
  d. - John Denver
3. Movie Tag-Lines Dept;
"Six reasons why the west was wild." (1988) ...
4. In the  arena of Astronomy, what does NEO represent  ?
5. Who was the killer in the 1st 'Friday the  13th'?
  a. - Jason Voorhees
  b. - Jason's Brother
  c. - Jason's Sister
  d. - Jason's Mother
6. Takrai is very popular in Thai and Vietnamese cooking. How  is it better 
known?
  a. - Chili Paste
  b. - Lemongrass
  c. - Duck
  d. - Pork
7. If the POTUS dies in a plane crash, and the V-POTUS dies of  a heart 
attack upon hearing the news, who becomes POTUS ?
8. Why do most Native Americans refuse to carry a  Twenty-Dollar Bill ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
American Television’s first kiss between a white character and  a black
character took place on ‘All in the Family’.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Saint Lawrence river
2. - a
3. 'Young Guns'
4. Near Earth Object
5. - d
6. - b
7. the Speaker of the House
8. Because Andrew Jackson's Portrait is on it... Jackson  ordered the "Trail 
of Tears" relocation that caused so many Native Americans to  die en-route...

CRAP !!
A 1968 episode of Star Trek, "Plato's Stepchildren" is the  correct series.
This claim is disputed by some who contend that in the scene  in question,
full lip contact between William Shatner and Nichelle Nichols  did not occur,
as the actors turned their heads away from the camera at the  last moment to
present the illusion of a kiss, meaning that this scene was  not a true kiss.
The latter point has been disputed, with Shatner claiming that  he and
Nichols' lips never fully touched and Nichols asserting that  the kiss was
real.
The first 'Interracial' kiss on American TV was, of course, on  the 'I Love
Lucy' series, where Lucy and her Hispanic husband were shown  kissing on many
occasions.


----------

